# Vacation



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone take their dog on vacation? We took Peanut to the river last summer. My husband is coming home soon and we are going to take a vacation for his leave and he wants to take Peanut with us.
We dont know what we want to do yet. Anything easy to do with a dog?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I went to the MD Pet expo recently, and there was a bed and breakfast that catered to dogs and humans. Dog friendly, had hiking trails and all kinds of dog activities. I don't know the name, but you could try to google it, (plus it can't be the only one).


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Go to the beach or camping....my two favorite places.


ps...my parents went to a place in humboldt i think it was the humboldt inn it was bed and breakfast they said it was kinda pricey but had fireplaces in the room great views totally veagan and organic except eggs for breakfast and they grew everything there. Only complaint was the unisex no stall bathrooms in the lobby lol. They let people have there pets there.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao dog shows are our vacations after spending the money on them we can't afford to go on vacation plus we won't leave our dogs home that long and could you imagine carrying 9 dogs on vacation.


----------



## davidpeter (Nov 16, 2016)

We were just in Lakeside last week. The water is a beautiful blue green out where it is deep, when it comes onto the beach it is sandy and then clears up as it runs back to the ocean. Lots to do at Beach Lodge in lakeside, they have a new dog racing track, the Speedway tour, you may drive and park on parts of the beach .


----------

